
Introducing PayPal Here: The Future of Commerce for Small Business - thisisblurry
https://www.thepaypalblog.com/2012/03/paypal-here/
======
kulkarnic
It is interesting how blatantly Paypal has copied Square. They don't even seem
to make a secret of it.

>>"The key differentiator is that it comes from PayPal, a trusted brand in the
online payments industry"

My translation: "Nothing innovative or groundbreaking. But we're a trusted
name"

Perhaps it's a strategy that'd work, but really, Paypal could do better?

~~~
zengr
What is Google doing with Google+? Just copying Facebook right? They are not
innovating too I suppose. Its about money and how to capture the market. So
relax.

------
pnathan
Oh no, PayPal's legendary customer disservice comes to small businesses across
America.

When's Square's IPO again? :-/

------
go_ghoti
"Merchants are also given a business debit card for quick access to their
funds and 1% cash back on eligible purchases – which means if you use the
debit card, your fees are actually just 1.7%!"

What a stupid marketing point. If I use _any_ mobile payment processor and
then spend the funds with _any_ credit or debit card offering 1% cash back, I
achieve exactly the same savings. Paypal hardly has a competitive advantage
here.

------
jsiarto
This is absurd--is PayPal really serious about this? I keep expecting a video
from the Onion to show up when I click on the links. Once Yahoo! dies it's
slow, litigious death -- PayPal needs to be the next to go. This is not
indicative of the innovation I know happens in the Valley.

~~~
yalogin
I don't get it. A company need not come up with something new to enter a
business. Its fair game for a company to copy another. Paypal is being honest
about it as the only differentiator is the fraud management capabilities they
have. Square has to build it up from the ground up in every country they
enter. Paypal can launch this in all countries they have a presence today and
one up Square. Its a good move from a business stand point. A no brainer
really. Paypal's strength is not in the US but outside of it and they are
making good use of it. If their customer service is really that bad and hated
as most tech comments section make it to be, the dongle will not be adopted.
But this itself is a good move on their part.

------
rwc
Not quite ready for primetime. From the post...

[INSERT PAYPAL HERE DEMO VIDEO]

[INSERT MERCHANT TESTIMONIAL VIDEO COMPILATION]

~~~
joshstrange
Picture for clarification: <http://o7.no/zjmjyf> Looks like they forgot to add
those in before hitting "Publish"

------
k0mplex
it's a triangle. get it?

------
martythemaniak
I actually LOLed and wondered if it's not an early April Fool's prank. Without
going into everything that's wrong with this, let's just agree that the future
of commerce for small business simply does not include PayPal at all.

~~~
ROFISH
I take it you do not sell items to teenagers (no credit cards) or
internationally (bank transfers more culturally prefered). I (begrugingly)
accept Paypal because their consumer mindshare among those two groups is
extremely high. For an example, look at any popular Kickstarter: There is a
small contingent of customers wanting Paypal.

You probably shouldn't bet 100% of your business with Paypal, but a vocal
minority prefers it.

